
Show HN: I made a database of perks and benefits remote companies offer - surfer77
https://officefree.io
======
surfer77
I think Basecamp is the best company to work remotely right now they offer
insane benefits.

A close second is MeetEdgar, they offer almost same benefits as Basecamp, they
even have a "toilet paper allowance"

